# In need of some creative juices



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

So right now, I have a blank pair of Vans.










And I want to draw on them. This was originally going to be a Christmas present for my friend, but I wasn't able to get the shoes in time, so I'm gonna make them for myself (we have the same shoe size so it works out).

Anyways, I need some ideas of what I should draw on them.
I want them to be self-expressive in a way. 
I was thinking I could have each shoe "connect," but two separate pictures may be better.
What do you think?

Please and thank you


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Maybe the left shoe could be the right half of an ocean picture and the right shoe could be the left half of the ocean, or maybe a bird or a wolf would look good.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

The ocean is actually a pretty cool idea 
I was thinking of having one side more night themed, and the other more day themed.
I could make the colors fade from night to day. 
I may use the ocean idea, but I want more than just ocean, haha


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> I was thinking of having one side more night themed, and the other more day themed.
> I could make the colors fade from night to day.


That sounds cool


----------



## slightlybatty (Dec 12, 2008)

you could do a tree. one half dark dead gloomy the other half alive and fruitful


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

A Joshua tree rofl


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

Cool idea. When I attempt to draw, I've noticed that I always have a tree in there somewhere, lol. Mine don't usually have leaves on them, but they stand out in the foreground. Maybe have a lone tree in a field with the sun setting in the background. That way you can use all of the color schemes (hot and cold).


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Celtic crosses on the heels in aquamarine and tree shilouettes on the tongues.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Hmm how does something like this look?










I'm thinking it could do much better without the yin yang [rising or setting?] sun, but I thought it might be cool.

Tell me what you think, and what you think I should change 

Oh and that picture is just a rough idea of what it would look like. I would put much more time into the actual shoes.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

How about the Walrus and the carpenter, with a walrus on one heel and a carpenter on the other, with the sun and moon as ying and yang on each shoe.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Ummmmm, the sun and moon idea sounds cool


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> The ocean is actually a pretty cool idea
> I was thinking of having one side more night themed, and the other more day themed.
> I could make the colors fade from night to day.
> I may use the ocean idea, but I want more than just ocean, haha


Why not the Universe...yeah.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Mystic Jenn said:


> Why not the Universe...yeah.


*NephilimAzrael walks in dressed as the coach from rocky, putting a towel over MysticJenn's shoulders*
Now go for the ribs champ!:laughing:


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

lol that is funny, cuz some1 at work had a pair and I was like dude if I had those I would paint all over them and he gave them to me, wears same size as me so I lucked out 

Just do what comes out


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

AddleHeart said:


> lol that is funny, cuz some1 at work had a pair and I was like dude if I had those I would paint all over them and he gave them to me, wears same size as me so I lucked out
> 
> Just do what comes out


Haha, I did do what came out, and.....
I guess they're okay. I definitely am really disappointed in how they came out; I still need to do the tree, but still, I regret doing this. *sigh* oh well, I suppose I should wear 'em.










I have this problem where I tend to not go with what I planned to do. I had a brilliant idea pop into my head, and that brilliant idea wasn't so brilliant when I drew it. 
I would change a lot on this if I could, but it's too late, and there's no way I'm forking over more money to try again.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> Haha, I did do what came out, and.....
> I guess they're okay. I definitely am really disappointed in how they came out; I still need to do the tree, but still, I regret doing this. *sigh* oh well, I suppose I should wear 'em.
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice! I like.:wink:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Lance said:


> looks nice! I like.:wink:


Thanks Lance  But you have to remember, what I envisioned in my head was so much better than what came out, and it's hard for me to be content with it when I had such high hopes for this. 

Oh well though


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

I like it alot! what did you use on them?


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

AddleHeart said:


> I like it alot! what did you use on them?


Thanks Addle  I used a big pack of sharpies...er..."Bic Mark-Its"


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Very nice. I want a pair like that!


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey, those look pretty sweet. Well done.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

>


I love it!! Now do my room!:laughing:
- i'm serious it's a white room with a flat screen and surround sound system. Then a whole bunch of books. 
- With a computer. 
-Blah!


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Is it possible to get a job as a professional shoe painter?


----------



## EaRMo (Nov 10, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


>


I agree with the others: this is great work.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words everybody  I added the tree, and I guess it looks alright. I suppose I should start liking them, those shoes cost a lot of money.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

You should like them. whats wrong with you? :tongue:


----------



## prufrok (Nov 28, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> You should like them. whats wrong with you? :tongue:


Agreed. You did a fine job, sillytree! :tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> You should like them. whats wrong with you? :tongue:


Haha, I dunno  I just find one little thing wrong with 'em and then it bugs me, haha.



prufrok said:


> Agreed. You did a fine job, sillytree! :tongue::tongue::tongue:


Hahah, thanks! xD


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> Thanks Lance  But you have to remember, what I envisioned in my head was so much better than what came out, and it's hard for me to be content with it when I had such high hopes for this.
> 
> Oh well though


Now you sound like me...hence why I procrastinate on the next art project. Seriously, those are awesome. You should sell them online and buy another pair. It might be a rather lucrative, small business for you...or at least a nice side thing to do to bring you some extra money. Do it, Man!


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Mystic Jenn said:


> Now you sound like me...hence why I procrastinate on the next art project. Seriously, those are awesome. You should sell them online and buy another pair. It might be a rather lucrative, small business for you...or at least a nice side thing to do to bring you some extra money. Do it, Man!


Haha, that's not a half-bad idea!


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

They do look awesome, and it kind of reminds me of Yellow Submarine


----------



## paperandpencil (Dec 28, 2008)

Those are pretty awesome. =) Some of my friends do stuff like that to the toes of their converse. 

I understand why you're disappointed, though. Whenever I try to draw something from my head, it never looks as good as I imagined it (although I really haven't had much practice; I've only known how to draw for two years.)


----------

